# Introducing... well.. um..



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes it is exactly what you are thinking.. I got another petsmart fish. Not because he was dying or going to die.. simply because I think he is gorgeous and I wanted him (and my mom made me get him LOL). I don't know what his name yet is.. I have to go back to the thread where I got demetri's name to see the suggestions again.

Right now I'm just calling him Loco because when I went to pour him out into a net he jumped and landed on the desk :shock: He only fell about an inch onto some newspaper so he's fine but I had a heart attack. He's fine though.. swimming and acting nicely.

I'll put pictures up in a few hours.. spending one last night with my Mom before leaving in the morning. For now I'll leave you with a description.. he is mainly white-ish with a brown/red butterfly pattern on his fins. He is a CT.

Name suggestions welcome.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats! He sounds very pretty!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome looking forward to pics.....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL Bad girl! Just kidding!

Can't wait for pics!

My Mom told me I HAD to get Mikko. (Ughh, I keep thinkin' of him...)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.. I'm uploading pics now.. they're not good but they're all I can do tonight since I don't have any tanks set up here.

DH.. I'm really sorry about Mikko.. I know it must suck to have lost such a pretty fish. Its how I feel about Edward Cullen (my avatar).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks, I don't know what killed him and it makes it even worse....

Gotta go cry now.  

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack your thread. Carry on, can't wait to see your new fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

((Hugs)) I'm really sorry.

On a happy note.. Pics. They're really bad.. this guy has a LOT of iridescence so the flash makes him green! In regular light he is mostly white. Hopefully once I get him in a lighted tank I'll be able to get more pictures.





































So far he has no name. I'm hoping he colors up and his rays even out.. they look healthy but some are short. He is still pretty but I think his colors will get more vibrant once he is in a nice tank.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh wow... I can see why you had to have him!!!! He's Stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty even if I can't tell what color he really is. lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. I know.. I'm so mad because he is so pretty but I can't get a decent picture. I tried using a flashlight but it made him too shiny.. flash makes him GREEN.. and no flash doesn't show his pictures good (he was also in the blue water in the first pic).

His color is closest to the second pic but the dark parts don't look as brown in real life.. more like a deep burgundy which I'm hoping brightens up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He probably will brighten up in a few days.


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the patterns on his sides.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's gorgeous!! Great find.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

You could name him Aqua...
BTW He is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm hoping he'll color up and the brown will turn a shade of red. I'll get more pictures in a few days. 

I think he may have some fin rot. He has some small black spots on the ends of his rays so as soon as I get back he is going in the 2 gallon hospital tank to be treated. After that he'll be going in my divided 6 with my PKs


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow! He is awesome, can't wait to see him next week!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks stacy. 

Well everyone made it back to school in one piece and the fish I left here are doing well. Demetri seems to have something wrong with his tail.. I can't tell if its rot or just bad water quality. I'll get some pictures tonight hopefully.. if not I'll get some and put them up tomorrow.


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice fish! 

And I see Pez... I collect the dispensers.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha yeah.. those are from a "Tow Mater" Pez despenser I got.. I collect "Maters" (the old tow truck from the movie "Cars" if anyone doesn't know).. I don't eat pez so I left them at home in case my nephews wanted them.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

wowwwwww that's so gorgeous! beautiful coloring
I love crowntails


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aw he's so pretty! I'm glad you got him!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

oh wow! prettyful!  I wish MY mom told me i needed to get animals 

~TPF


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha!! Me too!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha. She's actually getting quite interested in the bettas. She's retiring on friday and I've decided that in a month or two after she gets settled and has a nice break from working that I'm going to give her one of my smaller tanks and either fish or damon or both of them. She seems to like the idea and if I set the tanks up and everything and just showed her how to feed and do water changes I think she would really like it.

She likes neon tetras so maybe if she likes dealing with the little tank I'll let her put some neons in my 20 high... well see how it goes.

I have some slightly better pics of the new guy.. whose name is either going to be Jasper or Chaos.. I'm still deciding. I'm uploading them now. I also have pics of my PLANTED TANKS!!!!! :-D :-D.. I'm going to revive the thread I started about a month ago with those pics.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

MORE PICS. I'll get some of him in his temp tank tomorrow. These are as close to his true color as I could get.. he is VERY metallic.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very cute!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome betta!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks  He has an awesome personality. Right now I'm leaning towards calling him Chaos.. but I also really like Jasper.. so we'll see.


----------

